# funny craigslist finds



## josh870

i searched a bit but i couldnt find a thread like this. post the funny things people put on craigslist/ebay whatever.

i dont have a great one at the moment but this one made me chuckle



''Motor will run and ran good last time I had it running about 20 years ago.'' :roll:


----------



## bobberboy

The description says in "fairly good shape". About 40% of one blade is gone and about 15% of the other two. Then there's the spelling - always good reading on Craig's List.


----------



## earl60446

The ones I like the most are:

Small knock in the engine (or whatever), easy fix, my loss, your gain, blah-blah-blah

Tim


----------



## ccm

earl60446 said:


> The ones I like the most are:
> 
> Small knock in the engine (or whatever), easy fix, my loss, your gain, blah-blah-blah
> 
> Tim


Or how about, low compression on one cylinder but still runs great, yeah right it's going have major issues.


----------



## lovedr79

ran when parked, needs battery and carb cleaned.


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:


----------



## gillhunter

As opposed to 1/2 a boat?


----------



## lovedr79

wonder what they would say if you called interested in just half of the boat.


----------



## woodrivertroutbum

I love the "just needs carb cleaned". They probably heard that once when they were 11 and it has stuck with them their whole life. Clean it and call me when it is running.


----------



## lovedr79

woodrivertroutbum said:


> I love the "just needs carb cleaned". They probably heard that once when they were 11 and it has stuck with them their whole life. Clean it and call me when it is running.




and I am not paying you more.


----------



## Johnny

My favorite: (of how I would run the ad, if I ever had to).

Wanted - good hearted woman. Must be financially secure,
Must love to fish, have your own boat, motor and trailer.
Must have your own fishing tackle.
Please send photos of your boat, motor, trailer, fishing tackle and W-2 form
and after consideration, I will get back to you.


----------



## gillhunter

Anyone have any extra cows, goats or sheep?


----------



## lovedr79

commom in my area to barter with livestock


----------



## josh870

not boat related, BUT...



what the heck is this?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

josh870 said:


> not boat related, BUT...
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck is this?




That is a customized GOLF CART.


----------



## Bob E

lovedr79 said:


> wonder what they would say if you called interested in just half of the boat.


Last summer there was a guy locally trying to sell half a canoe. He started at $175, then $150, $125, then he lingered at $100. He would relist it frequently with different titles that never mentioned the missing half. So, after clicking on these ads over the span of a month or two, I sent him an email telling him he was never going to sell half a canoe for $100. He sent an email back to tell me he had paid $200 for the whole canoe ... :LOL2:


----------



## slick

Mean Cat Exterminating Dog Needed

Got a funny little feline problem going on - shitting on my equipment. Want to rent a mean ass cat killin dog - help a fella out...Dog must be Bovine Friendly! Numerous treats will be awarded upon successful accomplishment of a decrease in feline feces. This may sound like a joke - its no joke - I'm in a world of shit! Serious inquiries only!
do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers



This has been up for a couple of weeks


----------



## lovedr79

Too funny


----------



## josh870

what a score! 




https://www.harborfreight.com/870-lb-capacity-40-inch-x-49-inch-heavy-duty-utility-trailer-with-8-inch-wheels-and-tires-42708.html


----------



## lovedr79

Funny. I have a northern . Tool boat trailer i paid $280 for.


----------



## SumDumGuy




----------



## Tallpine

That's a great one SumDum!
How about this one. Just needs a little touchup paint.


----------



## lovedr79

price isnt bad. LOL!


----------



## Tallpine

This one has been bugging me for about a month.


----------



## ctboater

I can't stand it when people post pics the wrong way. Drives me nuts !!


----------



## New River Rat

This one made me chuckle.....


https://roanoke.craigslist.org/spo/4930249100.html


----------



## bobberboy

New River Rat said:


> This one made me chuckle.....
> 
> 
> https://roanoke.craigslist.org/spo/4930249100.html



I see this kind of stuff all the time. I bet they'll keep it posted for weeks too. If C'sL wasn't free this stuff would get thrown in the trash - probably belongs there anyway.


----------



## josh870

umm https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/boa/4951846481.html


----------



## muzikman

Now THAT would be a B-L-A-S-T :!: :!: :!:


----------



## lovedr79

https://neworleans.craigslist.org/boa/4984334511.html


----------



## FishingForSupper

woodrivertroutbum said:


> I love the "just needs carb cleaned". They probably heard that once when they were 11 and it has stuck with them their whole life. Clean it and call me when it is running.



Funny you say that, at my old job people would always bring in some old small engine and ask us to get it running. 9 times out of 10, all it needed was the carb cleaned out and fresh gas and it would be running. The other 1 time out of 10 it was a carb cleaning and a spark plug!


----------



## lovedr79

i see that all the time "mike can you come over? my lawnmower wont start." usually drain the float bowl and they start right up.


----------



## duckfish

https://memphis.craigslist.org/boa/4989270518.html


----------



## SumDumGuy

duckfish said:


> https://memphis.craigslist.org/boa/4989270518.html



Pretty cool vessel.... very humorous and creative sales spiel, too.


----------



## earl60446

duckfish said:


> https://memphis.craigslist.org/boa/4989270518.html



Hard to believe someone has not scooped that up already
Tim


----------



## bobberboy

duckfish said:


> https://memphis.craigslist.org/boa/4989270518.html



I laughed till I cried.


----------



## duckfish

Don't bother calling about the trolling motor. I already scooped that bad boy up :LOL2:


----------



## josh870

no thanks 
https://providence.craigslist.org/boa/4975190687.html


----------



## lovedr79

duckfish said:


> https://memphis.craigslist.org/boa/4989270518.html



heck of a sales pitch


----------



## josh870

note: posted in new Hampshire craigslist, but it is in washington. it gets better. i cant be the only one to find this hilarious

https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/4957940718.html


----------



## josh870

words...
https://providence.craigslist.org/boa/5039218892.html


----------



## Captain Ahab

Gotta get a turbo on all my 'letric motors! And 4WD


----------



## lovedr79

TURBO powered! $600 new. LOL! 90# thrust on just 12v! i cant believe none of us have bought this yet!


----------



## bobberboy

-

I found this tonight during my daily cruise through C's L. My favorite part of Craig's List is the spelling.




Now, strictly speaking, you can't use a wench, electric or otherwise, to help load your boat. For that you'd want a winch. The wench is an entirely different kind of deal and one we dare not speak of on a family friendly web site. Actually, you could use a wench to load your boat but it's not quite the same thing and you might need more than one, depending on how they're geared. They don't wrap around the drum too well though.


Another listing was having a "mad wife sale". I'm sure that needs no explanation...


----------



## bobberboy

On reflection, you really can use a wench to launch or load a boat. I'm gonna stick my neck out here and say that the Vikings probably did it all the time...


----------



## Captain Ahab

Photos of the wench please


----------



## lovedr79

Not a boat,but i am trying sell my bike so my buddy sends me this. I replied..... lets see what they want for it. https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/mcy/5123330856.html


----------



## SumDumGuy

lovedr79 said:


> Not a boat,but i am trying sell my bike so my buddy sends me this. I replied..... lets see what they want for it. https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/mcy/5123330856.html



bummer, it is already deleted.


----------



## lovedr79

DANG! it was about a sportster, POS girls bike needs to be gone from my yard, devaluing my property


----------



## jethro

I didn't know we had a thread for this, so I started one- this is a funny boat ad. Nice picture, huh?

https://nh.craigslist.org/boa/5102985576.html


----------



## ctboater

Turn your Mercury 3.5 into a 10hp
https://hartford.craigslist.org/bod/5159990939.html

"We have a very nice used Mercury 3.5HP Outboard Motor
You can transition it to a 10HP by following simple online instructions listed on youtube!
Very light and easy to transport!"


----------



## SumDumGuy

ctboater said:


> Turn your Mercury 3.5 into a 10hp
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/bod/5159990939.html
> 
> "We have a very nice used Mercury 3.5HP Outboard Motor
> You can transition it to a 10HP by following simple online instructions listed on youtube!
> Very light and easy to transport!"



That is funny..... I bet the youtube instructions say something like..... sell 3.5hp motor, buy 10hp motor.


----------



## KMixson

ctboater said:


> Turn your Mercury 3.5 into a 10hp
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/bod/5159990939.html
> 
> "We have a very nice used Mercury 3.5HP Outboard Motor
> You can transition it to a 10HP by following simple online instructions listed on youtube!
> Very light and easy to transport!"



If it is so simple as he states, why didn't he do it?


----------



## lovedr79

If its that simple mercury would have done it.


----------



## ctboater

I emailed them yesterday asking (very nicely) if they could send me a link on how to transition it to a 10hp before I came to look at it. No response yet.


----------



## HeyItzCJ

That's great. Please post the response. Maybe it involves strapping a TURBO trolling motor to it.


----------



## KMixson

Actually you could get 10 HP out of it pretty easy. Just strap a bottle of Nitrous Oxide to it and there you go. May not get you far but for a split second you will have 10 HP.


----------



## Skiffing

Easy storage








https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/boa/5180321039.html


----------



## josh870

Skiffing said:


> Easy storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/boa/5180321039.html



i want it... hmm its not that far away...


----------



## WaterWaif

Fifty percent off!


----------



## GTS225

Actually, the whole boat could be saved. I've seen a few plans available, where the boat is built in two pieces that "nest" together, for the guy(s) with minimal storage space. The rear half has a divider wall, and the front half has a matching wall, that get fastened together with a few bolts and wing nuts. When one takes it apart, the bow section fits inside the aft section, making it small enough to carry in even a compact pickup.

Roger


----------



## ctboater

"Floaty boaty thingy! OMG - $20 (Enfield)"
https://hartford.craigslist.org/boa/5186000002.html
This one is different !!


----------



## lovedr79

dang it it is gone!


----------



## lovedr79

Not a boat but funny


----------



## ctboater

That's a good one.


----------



## bobmwsc

This one isn't funny but if someone is looking for a new project it may be good...

https://nh.craigslist.org/zip/5271777345.html


----------



## josh870

maybe its just me, but i would remove the windshield on a duck boat build instead of painting it green









https://providence.craigslist.org/boa/5278963122.html


----------



## Jim

Wow! :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson

josh870 said:


> maybe its just me, but i would remove the windshield on a duck boat build instead of painting it green



I would say that painting it green helps with camo but then you have white seats and a white motor so camo can't be too important to you. :LOL2:


----------



## Capt1972

Seaducks dont care about any of that. Keep the windshield!


----------



## ctboater

I saw this one as the photo he had for some rims for sale


----------



## SumDumGuy

ctboater said:


> I saw this one as the photo he had for some rims for sale



Unfortunately I can fully relate to this.


----------



## lovedr79

i am famous for this one even have the tool in my pocket or even in my hand..........


----------



## KMixson

Its really bad when you go looking for the tool and forget what you are looking for.


----------



## lovedr79

i have done that too!


----------



## ctboater

Well I'm glad to see that it isn't just me haha. #-o


----------



## lovedr79

not on craigslist but should be.


----------



## ctboater

Yes, that definitely is Craigslist worthy haha.


----------



## Stumpalump

ctboater said:


> Yes, that definitely is Craigslist worthy haha.


I'm looking for a 19' square back Kanew. Maybe if I add that spelling to my search I'll find one.


----------



## lovedr79

Stumpalump said:


> ctboater said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that definitely is Craigslist worthy haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a 19' square back Kanew. Maybe if I add that spelling to my search I'll find one.
Click to expand...


that is exactly why you cant find one. you gotta spell it right. with a "K"


----------



## richg99

Years ago, I was looking for a Gheenoe (special type skiff used in mostly coastal areas). I found that if I spelled Geeno Geenoe Geenow and any other variations.... I could come up with more listings. richg99


----------



## lovedr79

i couldnt find them anywhere when i looked. so i bought a tin boat instead. LOL!


----------



## Kismet

Stumpalump said:


> ctboater said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that definitely is Craigslist worthy haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a 19' square back Kanew. Maybe if I add that spelling to my search I'll find one.
Click to expand...



Think I saw one on the Madison, WI, Craig's listing a few weeks ago. I recall a 19ft square stern...think the guy was proud of it, something like $1500. It looked clean.

Best wishes in your search.

EDIT: Went and looked. 19ft Grumman, 3.3 Evinrude, camo...here's the listing as of today:
https://madison.craigslist.org/boa/5400341495.html

Kind of a long trip.


----------



## ctboater

I think that side mounted trolling motor makes it worth the $2500 haha.


----------



## overboard

There was an article awhile back where someone actually used different variations of misspelling items they were looking for to make some pretty good CL purchases because they were the only one that called about it.
Here's one out of a local classified a few years back: 220 bottle 70 super great for sale
A buddy of mine called, it was a Model 70 super grade pre 64 Winchester .220 swift in mint condition, he bought it! 
The jet I just bought was listed under parts and accessories instead of boats. It was actually listed under the correct heading, but if it had been listed under boats I would almost guarantee it would have been sold. He said he had it listed earlier for 4K and didn't receive a call, then relisted it at $3,500 and I was the only caller. I think I made a decent buy on it, it's a 2013 F40JEHA that he purchased in 2014 and he said he paid $6,800 for it new and that I should change the oil in it because it was just at the 20-25hr recommended first oil change. I would think a dealer would have had it listed for around $4,500-$4,800. I actually got lucky, I usually didn't look under parts and accessories either!
I didn't steal it, but I think I made a good deal thanks to where/how he listed it.


----------



## kofkorn

Nothing like selling a used water pump for more than a new one.... I think that impeller (impella) may have a few turns left in it. Specifically, I mean three turns.

https://providence.craigslist.org/boa/5676490157.html


----------



## bobberboy

kofkorn said:


> Nothing like selling a used water pump for more than a new one.... I think that impeller (impella) may have a few turns left in it. Specifically, I mean three turns.
> 
> https://providence.craigslist.org/boa/5676490157.html



The effect that C's L and eBay have had on the value of things is pretty interesting. I know from selling on eBay that people will buy practically anything. It's C's L though that is really interesting. Because there is no fee to list, every piece of crap someone finds in the garage suddenly is valuable. I have seen things for sale that weren't worth the time to walk to the dumpster. I get that some people don't like to toss out useful things but there's a point where it's really the only answer. I often list in the free section and generally the stuff disappears. Share the wealth...


----------



## KMixson

kofkorn said:


> Nothing like selling a used water pump for more than a new one.... I think that impeller (impella) may have a few turns left in it. Specifically, I mean three turns.



That impeller will last you a lifetime, IF you don't live long.


----------



## lovedr79

It will last a lifetime, but function for a lifetime no


----------



## Steve A W

I think it has reached it's lifetime #-o


----------



## New River Rat

lovedr79 said:


> It will last a lifetime, but function for a lifetime no


Actually, the term "lifetime" is abstract, so if it died today.....


Steve A W said:


> I think it has reached it's lifetime #-o


/\THIS/\


----------



## kofkorn

bobberboy said:


> The effect that C's L and eBay have had on the value of things is pretty interesting. I know from selling on eBay that people will buy practically anything.




I've totally seen this. It's a "Must Win" effect. Regardless of the price. I've gotten to the point that when bidding on Ebay, I set a price in my mind at the beginning of the auction, and I don't bid until the last minute of the auction. If I win it, great. If not, then I haven't spent more than the product is worth, and I'm still happy. 

I love Craigslist for all the deals you can find. I've literally purchased and sold over 20 outboards, never having spent more than $200 (for a running 88hp). But at the same time I wonder how some people ever sell things on there. Like ads where they are trying to sell a $17000 boat but don't want to bother removing the cover, or they take a picture from their bedroom looking out the window. 

A little effort and an accurate description brings in significantly more money.


----------



## lovedr79

Now this is at the end of its life span. Lol


----------



## stinkfoot

lovedr79 said:


> Now this is at the end of its life span. Lol



Nonsense! Little bit of JBWeld and you could sell it on eBay!


----------



## kofkorn

Low Compression, but don't worry, it's only some sticky valves...


----------



## ctboater

Ya, that would be my guess ha ha.


----------



## KMixson

If you say so? I can trust you, Right? :LOL2:


----------



## richg99

Early 1980's, I bought an older 27 ft. Catalina sailboat. It had an Atomic 4...gasoline engine. I had a survey done on the boat before I bought it. The regular surveyor said that "they didn't survey engines" but I could hire a sea-front engine shop to do that survey. I hired them. The engine shop said "all was well with the engine".

Ha! When I went to move the boat to my new rental slip, the engine clattered and made all sorts of unfriendly noises. Well, she was mine now, so I had to live with it.

The salesman, who just lowered his inventory of old boats by One....suggested I use some "Marvel Mystery Oil". Before I ran the engine on my maiden (and scary) journey, I went to an auto shop and bought some Marvel Mystery Oil. I am pleased to tell that the engine's clattering and noise mostly all disappeared in the 45 minute run to her new home.

All's well that ends well.

richg99


----------



## kmfw160

I've heard great things about that mystery oil. I have a small bottle of their air tool oil that works well, I guess...my tools still work lol.
I've always always been a Lucas additive lover. Their stuff is awesome!


----------



## lovedr79

marvel mystery is great! has alot of uses too!


----------



## richg99

Thanks, guys. I messed up and called it Miracle Oil and it was Mystery Oil. I changed my original post. Old minds, long time ago.....Ha Ha it was about 30 years ago. richg99


----------



## lovedr79

richg99 said:


> Thanks, guys. I messed up and called it Miracle Oil and it was Mystery Oil. I changed my original post. Old minds, long time ago.....Ha Ha it was about 30 years ago. richg99



They still make it. I habe some in my basement.


----------



## lovedr79

I am betting it ran when parked too. Only needs a carb cleaning


----------



## ctboater

Some assembly required ha ha !!


----------



## KMixson

Got every part or get every part?


----------



## bobberboy

I sorry to confess - or not - that while listening to the news and drinking my coffee in the morning I have been known to wander around the World Wide Web. Sometimes I go to silly places like I did this morning. I found this on the Best of Craig's List:


----------



## New River Rat

bobberboy, i loved that one!


----------



## Darryle

Here is a search engine for all of the Craigslist ads coast to coast 

https://zoomthelist.com

1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


----------



## stinkfoot

Darryle said:


> Here is a search engine for all of the Craigslist ads coast to coast
> 
> https://zoomthelist.com
> 
> 1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


Thanks for that Darryle!


----------



## kofkorn

*80's Johnson 28spl for parts or repair. Has good compression but is missing the head. All electronics still on motor. $250 obo*

Owner will tell you:
"When you hold your hand over the hole, it blows it right off..."


----------



## ctboater

kofkorn said:


> *80's Johnson 28spl for parts or repair. Has good compression but is missing the head. All electronics still on motor. $250 obo*
> 
> Owner will tell you:
> "When you hold your hand over the hole, it blows it right off..."



Nice, I bet you snapped that right up ha ha.


----------



## gnappi

What I find funniest is the *LACK of information*, like year made, brand, model, condition, whether or not it has a title and or registration, whether or not the title owner matches the person selling 

When I was looking at my newest boat and the owner had a registration, but said, "Since it had no motor it did not need a title" This is correct UNLESS (In Florida) the boat is originally sold WITH a motor THEN it WOULD have a title. Viewing the registration confirmed that a title number was recorded. 

Add to that the "seller" was in "possession" of the boat, but the registration (and later to find out the title) was in his neighbors name and he was acting as an "agent" 

It took a bit of wrangling to get it straightened out but both the "agent" and seller were cool dudes just wanting to sell the boat without problems.

FWIW, in Florida, If the boat were sold as "Human powered" (sans engine) it would NOT require a title, and the new owner could easily install a motor later on without any problems and later sell it with a bill of sale and possibly a copy of the registration only.


----------



## richg99

You are so very correct.

A few days ago, I found a boat that I had a real interest in on Craig's list Austin TX. About 3 hours from home. NO WAY to contact the seller!!! 

I thought I'd be smart and put the exact description into Google and see if he listed it someplace else. I was RIGHT. He listed in a local paper near Austin, also. 

I read that adv. which was nearly the same as the CL listing. For contact information....he LINKED me back to the original CL listing....which, of course, had no Contact Information.

The boat has been listed for three weeks. It is at a decent price, and that boat should be GONE. Bet the seller is wondering why no one seems to want to buy his boat. Ha Ha 

richg99


----------



## stinkfoot

richg99 said:


> You are so very correct.
> 
> A few days ago, I found a boat that I had a real interest in on Craig's list Austin TX. About 3 hours from home. NO WAY to contact the seller!!!
> 
> I thought I'd be smart and put the exact description into Google and see if he listed it someplace else. I was RIGHT. He listed in a local paper near Austin, also.
> 
> I read that adv. which was nearly the same as the CL listing. For contact information....he LINKED me back to the original CL listing....which, of course, had no Contact Information.
> 
> The boat has been listed for three weeks. It is at a decent price, and that boat should be GONE. Bet the seller is wondering why no one seems to want to buy his boat. Ha Ha
> 
> richg99



I often see people posting another ad in the boat section quoting the ad they are interested in for exactly this reason.


----------



## LDUBS

stinkfoot said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so very correct.
> 
> A few days ago, I found a boat that I had a real interest in on Craig's list Austin TX. About 3 hours from home. NO WAY to contact the seller!!!
> 
> I thought I'd be smart and put the exact description into Google and see if he listed it someplace else. I was RIGHT. He listed in a local paper near Austin, also.
> 
> I read that adv. which was nearly the same as the CL listing. For contact information....he LINKED me back to the original CL listing....which, of course, had no Contact Information.
> 
> The boat has been listed for three weeks. It is at a decent price, and that boat should be GONE. Bet the seller is wondering why no one seems to want to buy his boat. Ha Ha
> 
> richg99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often see people posting another ad in the boat section quoting the ad they are interested in for exactly this reason.
Click to expand...


When I was selling off stuff on craigslist I never included my personal contact info. Buyers had to use craigslist's "reply" button. That way, no phone number or email info was shared until I chose to talk to a potential buyer. Hit the "reply" button at the top of the posting and see if it gives the CL email reponse option.


----------



## jasper60103

:LOL2:


----------



## FormerParatrooper

View attachment 20hp JOHNSON OUTBOARD - boat parts - by owner - marine sale.pdf


https://peoria.craigslist.org/bpo/6202000219.html

It turns over fine :|


----------



## ctboater

FormerParatrooper said:


> https://peoria.craigslist.org/bpo/6202000219.html
> 
> It turns over fine :|



Ya, probably just needs a carb clean ha ha.


----------



## richg99

Wait, Wait....you mean he thinks that YOU should pay HIM????

Maybe, and only maybe, you'd take it if HE paid YOU.

Ha Ha


----------



## KMixson

FormerParatrooper said:


> https://peoria.craigslist.org/bpo/6202000219.html
> 
> It turns over fine :|



It was just run recently in 1969.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter

Not a bargain but I thought the pictures were worth sharing:

https://rmn.craigslist.org/boa/d/lone-star/6483023225.html


----------



## sokyfishing

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Not a bargain but I thought the pictures were worth sharing:
> 
> https://rmn.craigslist.org/boa/d/lone-star/6483023225.html


You could always go on a 3 hour tour.


----------



## ctboater

That's a cool boat !!


----------



## New River Rat

.....


----------



## LDUBS

New River Rat said:


> .....



Yeah, but it is handcrafted! I wonder if it will fit under the bed along with all the other exercise equipment. :LOL2:


----------



## New River Rat

This is priceless:

https://greensboro.craigslist.org/cto/d/browns-summit-still-clappin/6825235097.html


----------



## KMixson

New River Rat said:


> This is priceless:
> 
> https://greensboro.craigslist.org/cto/d/browns-summit-still-clappin/6825235097.html



At least he's honest.


----------



## LDUBS

LMAO -- he has a way with words for sure. :LOL2:


----------



## jasper60103

:LOL2:


----------



## CedarRiverScooter

deleted, not funny after all


----------

